# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Professionnalisation/Alternance] Developpeur full stack

## Sarobidy02

Bonjour  tous, 

Actuellement en fin de licence informatique  luniversit ex-Paris Diderot. Jai t admis en master Gnie informatique en alternance (GENIAL)  luniversit de Paris. Pour me prparer au mtier de dveloppeur, je suis  la recherche dune alternance pour la rentre 2021,  partir du septembre, pour une dure de 24 mois.

De prfrence sur Paris et ses alentours, ainsi que Antony.

technologie:

web: JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, AJAX, PHP, JSP, Boostrap 4, HTML, CSS, node.js (en cours d'apprentissage)
langage: C, Java, OCaml, Python 
Basse de donnes: MySQL, PostgreSQL
kit de programmation: Git, GitLab, Docker
Analyse de donnes: pandas, Matplotlib

Si vous tes intresss n'hsitez pas  me contacter afin de recevoir mon cv, ou pour un ventuel entretien.

----------

